# Kits and water



## Hopalong Causually (Jun 21, 2016)

If this is repetitive, mundane, or too basic, please forgive me.  
I've seen and read a lot of info about the timing of events when growing out a litter of kits, but I can't recall hearing anything about the timing of kits taking water.  When, in your experience, do kits start drinking water on their own?  I imagine they get all they need from nursing but am curious about when to expect them to figure out drinking from a bottle or nibbler valve.  Does the dam sort of force the issue by cutting them off at the trough?


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 21, 2016)

2 to 3 weeks I will catch them drinking. Don't need any help, just keep it available


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 21, 2016)

Like most other things in a kit's world, the water bottle/valve/crock/whatever gets investigated as the kits begin to explore. Since, like most baby animals, they investigate with their mouths . . . . yeah, they figure it out.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 21, 2016)

I had been worried early on when seeing the doe lie down and not tolerate nursing, but the kits would experiment with the water bottles I have set up and try out the nozzle.
When she gets full, she will allow them to nurse to give herself comfort. It is usually real early or late when no one is watching.
So, they actually get both once learning to drink the water.
I had a litter that was going to be moving out to wean at 5 weeks and found mom nursing them night before being evicted. I caught her in the act and she finished. It only took abt as long as when she would hop in with them in the nest box.


----------

